# opinions on k2 podium



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ah I don't know where you read that about the Podium that's not the board you want for what you're describing. Go look at the Believer, Turbo Dream, Darkstar, Parkstar, or jibpan instead if you have your heart set on K2.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

yes, but i was thinking that the darkstar, parkstar...etc were more for only park. i'll be spending almost all my time out of the park with a few short sessions just fooling around trying to learn a few things. sorry, didn't make that part clear. should i be looking more towards the darkstar instead? I really like just riding on the slopes most of all and want one that is responsive when i turn.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Podium is for hard charging oldschool style riders. That board is seriously designed for a small percentage of the riders out there. Honestly I'd say look more towards the Slayblade for what you want then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

ok, thanks for the info! i'm looking at last years models so i'm looking more of a price range of 250-300. the slayblade looks awesome, but out of my price range. one of my friends said he just got a burton twin board but i'm thinking that is more of a park board than i want. could you suggest something for me, one that is from last year...any brand thanks again for all your help!

was also thinking maybe the burton deuce?


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Podium is for hard charging oldschool style riders. That board is seriously designed for a small percentage of the riders out there. Honestly I'd say look more towards the Slayblade for what you want then.


Just curious..why do you think it's designed for only a small percentage of riders?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

hoboken said:


> Just curious..why do you think it's designed for only a small percentage of riders?


Because most people these days aren't the type of people to charge hills. Most people like Park, Pipe, Powder, Trees, etc. I know it wasn't my question to answer, but deal with it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

yes, but i said i don't do much park or pike...

would the zeppelin be too much board for me? I was talking to a guy on sierra and he mentioned either the podium or the rome slash, but i also found a great deal on a zeppelin


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

zeppelin is more of the same


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

more of the same as i shouldn't get it? this is really confusing me a lot now with the the whole "hard charging" thing


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

ok, well i'm going to order a board this week. I'm still not sure between the darkstar or the podium. I want something that will hold edge well on turns and it seems like both will do that...but the darkstar will help me learn in the park a little more.

anyone?


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

My friends have the 2008 157cm darkstar and 156cm podium. I rode both of them but they were both a little too stiff for my liking (normally ride 152-154 soft boards). The podium is supposed to be a great all-around board. For me, I felt like I had better control on it than I did the darkstar. The darkstar was really stiff for me and I felt like the edges maybe needed a detuning. My friend with the darkstar loves it though, my friend with the podium is selling it for a softer park board.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

podium was my first board, after riding a few other boards, it is rather stiff, but I started off on groomers and then hit the park...its not the easiest board in the park but still good all around


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

ok, so i guess i don't want one that stiff for if i want to start in the park a little this year. i think i may go with the atomic hatchet now. its cheap and everyone seems to think its a great board for a new guy going freestyle/freeride. does it get good pop off small kickers? also does it turn nicely for a guy who hasn't had anything but a cheap rental board?


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

are u talking about the atomic or the podium? I just started boarding last season, so i hit the park right away, learning on the podium i had no basis for comparison, but i can tell you after riding a few others out there, in the park, it handled fine, boxes, rails jumps etc. i got some pretty decent air on it myself. if you want i can post a video to youtube so u can see what im talking about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

i was talking about the hatchet, but it'd be cool to see the video!


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

youtube user name is drown22

keep in mind we have only been snowboarding for less than a month! haha look for cj on the vid, thats me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

looked good for a month! very nice!


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you sir, keep us posted!


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> zeppelin is more of the same


Looking at K2's website, the new Slayblade has the same tech as last years Zepplin, except Slayblade has the flatline base. Is there a large flex difference between the two?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

first, what budget are you working on? would you rather buy new or second hand boards?

i've picked up the 10 K2 parkstar this season and i feel that it is a very good board, not just for park but for groomers and anything from small to relatively big jumps. great pop and holds it edge very well. however, since you seem to not want a board that is park oriented, i would go with its cousin the darkstar, if you are willing to spend the cash on it that is  but the slayblade looks like the solid option for what you are looking for


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

If you are looking at an older board - try a K2 Select, they do a 165 wide that would probably suit, its a good all rounder, I rode a 2007 model last year and was quite happy on it. I thought it was good on the pistes, good to dive into some powder or parks occasionally.


----------

